# Our heat & glo gas fireplace won't start with the battery pack



## massblizzard (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone:

We have a Heat & Glo SL-550TR-E. This model has the Intellifire system -- we should be able to start up the fireplace even if we lose power (electricity) during a storm. We tested the fireplace with batteries a couple years ago to make sure it worked without electricity (we turned off the circuit breaker during the test). Everything worked fine! But we tested it again last night -- and it no longer works.

All the wiring seems fine. There's a little bit of green residue around one of the battery contacts in the battery holder. Not sure what that is.

Any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Snowmeggedon is barreling up the east coast even as I type this, and we'd like to use the fireplace for heat if we lose power. 

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2015)

Clean the battery terminals in the holder & make sure your batteries have a full charge.
Make sure the wires are connected according to the schematic in your owner's manual.


----------

